# [W] Pictured helmet [H] $$$/Paypal



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Does anyone have the helmet of this model that they'd be willing to sell to me? I want it so bad (but not bad enough to buy the actual model ). It's the Fantasy Chaos Lord on Daemonic Mount.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Have you tried the bits shops around?


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes but no store that I've looked at has it. I'm talkin to bitsandkits (the member) at the moment and even he doesn't think he can get it.


----------

